# There Comes a Point



## Zendik (Sep 14, 2011)

When one hates drywall.<br><br>I passed that point a while back. <br>Being that I broke in on the commercial side I had to learn metal sud framing and acoustic ceiling too which added to my time in trade.<br>There was a time when I liked drywall, young man's sport though and the fun of it kind of gets ruined by the pain of an old man. Union paychecks helped greatly in the fun process. <br><br>Now days though with the economy union jobs, while still going on, are not in abundance as before. The halfway decent non union shops have dropped their journeyman pay rate from around $27=$25 down to $20 and hour while the scumbag sops have their people working for $15. I tried that once but not for long.<br><br>Problem is with two spinal surgeries even the act of framing 20ga walls tears my old ass up. Grid guys are locked in so we have to wait for them to die off to get that gravy.<br><br>So an old employer throws an ad out there for framers, I call, got rehired, been framing all last week. <br><br>These new fangled safety rules.<br>I wanna know who makes this crap up.<br>I remember when your hardhat had to be on entering the jobsite and walking about from here to there. Once where you were working we had the option of ditching the damn thing. In 30 years of commercial construction I have yet to see a life saved or imjury prevented by a hardhat.<br>Safety lasses. Sneeze at them and they scratch, work with them on they fog up and now we need to have a face shield to use the chopsaw. The only time I appreciate safety glasses is when I'm hanging ceilings or over head work where something can fall into my eyeball. I have yet to see an eyeball saved by safety glasses. I have seen this poor guy trip and fall getting 30 some stitches across his face because of fogged up safety glasses.<br>Fall protection. Have no doubt that if I'm in the air I'll go with the fall protection but if I'm in a lift working a remodel, blasting track to the deck with hvac and conduit and all kinds of crap all around me I don't need some idiot telling me I ca't stand on the rail or even be up there without fall protection. I have never seen a commercial drywall guy take a fall out of a lift.<br>Oh. We were also told that we couldn't scoot around on our Perry Scaffolds or be pushed/pulled anywhere but have to actually get off the dang thing to move over.  Again, 30 yeas scooting around on them things and never seen an accident.<br>Yet stilts are ok?<br><br>There comes a point when you realize you actually hate your job.<br>


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

There comes a time where being ''the next guy'' Gets a little old!

I thought about loading up the scaffold today and walking away ,,,But I didn't .I just shoved my hemorrhoids up my ass and started packing in the voids..Drywall sucks! I wouldn't care if i ever seen another sheet of it.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Make work your friend

I once read but what does it mean.

Work aka your friend is the only one who will put a roof over your head, feed and clothe your family, Let you buy trucks cars boats toys or what ever your into.

Treat your friend "Work" well and it will be good to you, Treat it bad and it will kick you in the butt, No food, roof over your head or entertainment for you.

Yeah work can be a cranky b!tch, Moody and bad tempered, And seem to want to do everything to prevent you having what you need in life somedays or even weeks................Ah bugger it, Im with you guys..............F you drywall, Burn in hell you dam plaster paper sandwich gremlin you.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

cazna said:


> Make work your friend
> 
> I once read but what does it mean.


It probably means that whoever said it never did years of things like drywall work for a living.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I thought you went back to school and got a degree. Why are you still in the field?:blink:


----------



## Zendik (Sep 14, 2011)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I thought you went back to school and got a degree. Why are you still in the field?:blink:


Yeah, seems the economy is still jacked up enough that no one is hiring in that capacity.

4 years and some 60k later and I'm strapping on the tool bags and dealing with superintendents that could be my child.

At least I'm the highest educated idiot on the jobsite...

Moore made me spew ice tea all over my computer...


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Zendik said:


> Moore made me spew ice tea all over my computer...


You've never had to tuck em in ? :blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh my goodness, Zednik was able to out whine me

So now I shall have to kick in with my 2 bucks worth:whistling2:

Manufacturing/factory work was the staple that always drove the North American economy. Young people could drop out of high school and still obtain a well paying job and support a family. Well paying factory jobs kept construction jobs well paying. If some GC said work for this much, we could retort with" why should I work for that x amount, when I could get a coushie factory job, work 8 hours a day, have weekends off, and not worry about where my next job is???",,,, and they knew you were right.

Well now that has all changed

Manufacturing jobs are disappearing, most being out sourced over seas. It was the biggest driver of the GNP. But now real estate and construction are the biggest drivers of GNP. Beating out manufacturing, mining, fishing, forestry, agriculture and so on. Hell, our industry caused a little recession called the mortgage crisis in 2008. Our industry has garnished attention from "powers that be":blink:, who never put too much focus on us before...........

The only good news is, our jobs cannot be out sourced over seas. The bad news is, they can be sourced in. Mexicans head north for work in America, well Americans head north for work in Canada:whistling2:...... The other bad news is, we are no longer looked at as a "skilled trade", but as a "service industry"

It's why I keep saying this trade is being treated more and more like factory work. The "powers that be" keep plying on rules and regulations that hinder us. Everyone else is getting a bigger piece of the pie, well those who actually do all the work, get less and less.....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Mexicans head north for work in America, .


The concrete finishers were working on the side walks today ..I didn't know these guys so I'm guessing there from the city...When I walked out the door the boss yelled ..Hey boys ! When's the last time you seen a white man doing sheetrock?? They all had a good laugh...I had to laugh myself...


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Americans head north for work in Canada.


:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

moore said:


> :whistling2:


Then again...Maybe not!


----------

